# can't charge from gfi outlet



## runninshot (Jun 29, 2010)

Hello everyone!
So happy to be a part of a rv community where I could possibly get some answers about my rv woes.

So, here we go!

After winter storage I pulled out the batteries to hook back up to trailer. (pretty sure I hooked them up properly for parallel conection).

After hooking them up I started with other de-winterizing duties;ie........flushing anitfreeze, making sure propane flows, checking water heater, etc.

When I plugged the rv into our 110 outlet, to allow re-charging of the batteries, everything seemed fine for a few minutes. I had a few lights on while taking care of my duties and noticed the lights dimming. Then I had no power at all.

I went to investigate and checked the (outside outlet) gfi switch had activated, hmmmmm, so I punched the breaker switch, good to go! Right? Not so fast, because as soon as I plugged the rv back in it simply tripped the gfi again.

I checked the battery connection and decieded I had hooked them up improperly and corrected that problem. 

But now, I still can't get the gfi to work. It's as if there is a short somewhere in my system.

In the mean time I pulled out the batteries and put them on a charger. After 2 hours of charging they weren't taking a charge. They are DEAD! I didn't know one was to trickle charge these batteries while in winter storage. OK, so they are about at the age of needing replacement anyway.

I've checked all breakers/fuses and all good! 

Could the controller be at fault, maybe I fried it?

What about the power inverter?

I was fireing up the water heater at the time and didn't realize it had no water in it, possibly frying the heater start up element , but don't see how that would keep poping the gfi?

Can anyone shed some light on this for me?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

thanks!


----------

